# INstallation oS X



## vlotho (9 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,
Je souhaite installer os X sur un mac avec os 9.1 dans le  but, premièrement de me familiariser avec le système puis plus tard  installer une version serveur et en faire un serveur de base de données  dédié.

Donc j'ai réussi à mettre le système à jour en version 9.2.2 maintenant je voudrais installer os x 10.4.
Dans  un premier temps j'avais un problème pour graver des images dmg sur un  dvd ce que j'ai réussi a faire sous linux en convertissant le dmg en img  toujours avec un système de fichiers hfs+.

Ensuite j'ai eu un  problème avec l'installation, quand je mettais le dvd dans le lecteur,  os 9 lisait correctement le dvd mais lorsque je cliquais sur "démarrer  l'installation" j'avais le message d'erreur "startup was unable to  select the install cd at startup".

J'ai essayer de lancer le  démarrage du mac avec le dvd en appuyant sur la touche "c" mais le dvd  ne démarre pas, j'ai essayé avec la touche "alt", mais le mac ne detecte  toujours pas le dvd, j'ai également essayer en copiant le dvd sur une  deuxième partition mais cela ne fonctionne toujours pas. 

dans un  acte de déséspoir j'ai appuyer pendant 10 secondes sur le bouton a coté  de la pile dans le g4 pour réinitialisé la pram et en redémarrant le  mac je suis arrivé sur une petite planète bleu clignotante au centre de  l'écran, au bout d'une bonne 10 ène de minutes une petite icone en forme  dossier s'affiche, toujours en clignotant, tentot  avec un point  d'interrogation, tentot avec le sigle de mac os. et je suis bloqué ici.  Quelqu'un pourrais m'aider à résoudre mes problème ?


----------



## iMacounet (9 Janvier 2011)

Ben déja

c'est quoi comme mac ?


----------



## vlotho (9 Janvier 2011)

c'est un mac g4 (digital audio), la mémoire à été augmenté à 1Go25

Bon par contre j'ai réussi a démarrer sur os 9 mais j'ai toujours mon problème de boot sur le dvd ...


----------



## ntx (9 Janvier 2011)

vlotho a dit:


> Dans  un premier temps j'avais un problème pour graver des images dmg sur un  dvd ce que j'ai réussi a faire sous linux en convertissant le dmg en img  toujours avec un système de fichiers hfs+.
> 
> Quelqu'un pourrais m'aider à résoudre mes problème ?


Je cois que la discussion va s'arrêter ici.


----------



## vlotho (9 Janvier 2011)

hmm pourquoi ?

Si c'est par rapport à la gravure, je ne suis pas arrivé a graver le dmg avec toast j'ai essayé par linux et, bon je n'est pas trop chercher à graver directement le dmg mais en convertissant en img le système hfs+ du dmg est bien respecté et j'ai comparé l'image avec le cd gravé et il y a le même nombre de fichier entre les deux.


----------



## ntx (9 Janvier 2011)

Ca ne t'es pas venu à l'idée qu'il est illégal de copier Mac OSX :mouais: Si tu veux l'installer, tu te procures un CD original avec une licence en bonne et due forme :mouais:


----------



## vlotho (9 Janvier 2011)

J'ai les cd originaux, mais ils ont été abimés, mais j'avais fais une copie de sauvegarde au moment de l'achat.


----------



## ntx (9 Janvier 2011)

Mais bien sûr :rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## vlotho (10 Janvier 2011)

Donc j'en suis revenu à l'étape de la gravure du fichier .dmg. J'en ai recréer une autre en format cdr et je n'arrive toujours pas à graver l'image. Cela pourrait venir du lecteur ? la première fois j'avais testé avec un graveur dvd, mais je me suis aperçue qu'il était de 2007 donc je me suis peut être dit que c'était un problème de pilotes qui était peut être trop ancien pour le lecteur, j'ai testé avec un autre lecteur de 2004 mais j'en suis la, cela ne fonctionne pas ... peu être faut il que j'essaye avec un graveur de 2000(01) peut être ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2011)

vlotho a dit:


> Donc j'en suis revenu à l'étape de la gravure du fichier .dmg. J'en ai recréer une autre en format cdr et je n'arrive toujours pas à graver l'image. Cela pourrait venir du lecteur ? la première fois j'avais testé avec un graveur dvd, mais je me suis aperçue qu'il était de 2007 donc je me suis peut être dit que c'était un problème de pilotes qui était peut être trop ancien pour le lecteur, j'ai testé avec un autre lecteur de 2004 mais j'en suis la, cela ne fonctionne pas ... peu être faut il que j'essaye avec un graveur de 2000(01) peut être ?



Il faut graver le .cdr à partir d'un Mac et de l'utilitaire de disque. Tiger est double couche, donc un DVD R DL suffit.


----------



## vlotho (11 Janvier 2011)

oui oui je suis sur le mac, dans l'utilitaire de disk ( en fait j'ai 6 ordi: un portable en ubuntu, un fixe sous vista, un irix, un mac, un autre fixe en ubuntu serveur, et un pfsense )


----------



## christophe2312 (11 Janvier 2011)

Arnaud de Brescia a dit:


> Il faut graver le .cdr à partir d'un Mac et de l'utilitaire de disque. Tiger est double couche, donc un DVD R DL suffit.




Non , c est leo qui est en double couche , car mon tiger je l ai sauvegarder sur un simple dvd


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2011)

christophe2312 a dit:


> Non , c est leo qui est en double couche , car mon tiger je l ai sauvegarder sur un simple dvd



Je n'ai eu à sauvegarder qu'un Tiger "gris" venu jadis avec mon iMac et c'était DVD R DL. Vous avez sans doute raison concernant le "retail".


----------



## christophe2312 (11 Janvier 2011)

Arnaud de Brescia a dit:


> Je n'ai eu à sauvegarder qu'un Tiger "gris" venu jadis avec mon iMac et c'était DVD R DL. Vous avez sans doute raison concernant le "retail".



C est le dvd noir universel qui a été sauvegarder


----------

